# *Potential* New Hire question



## CruiseControl (Jul 17, 2021)

I saw a previous thread, from October (I think it was) about this, but my anxiety still wants me to check.


I received my job offer and passed my background check on June 5, with an Orientation date of June 20.

On a job board I had a brief exchange with someone who was scheduled for an orientation on the 13th, but applied at the same time.  On the 13th this person posted looking for new job leads, and when I asked them about it they said they had worked at a store and left without full 2 week notice in 2018, and got an email the day before orientation revoking the job offer.

Which brings me to my situation.  When I first moved back into the state in 2016, the first place I hired was a Target store.  After getting hired on I found out my shifts would be 12a-4a unloading, and my safety net cash to cover rent and bills, until I found a good job(s), was running out quick, so when I was offered a warehouse position through a temp agency to start the following Monday I took it, and couldn't run both schedules.

I want to be excited about this opportunity, for myself and my family.  But my anxiety for a mistake from 5 years ago is making these next 3 days feel like 3 years.

Should I be expecting the same email the day before orientation, or would they have found that by now since mine had more time to process before orientation (2 weeks).  Or can I take a breath and be excited for this new oppurtunity.

Sorry for the short story, just wanted to give as much info as possible.  And sorry for having a similar thread.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 17, 2021)

Generally if you leave Target and give less than 2 weeks notice you are marked not rehire able in the system. I’ve also heard all stores are not the same and with computer updates your previous status may not show up in system. I would call and speak with HR.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 17, 2021)

So you got hired at a store but never actually worked?
Did you call the store and tell them you’d gotten a better offer elsewhere?
As long as you never started at the store, you probably wouldn’t have a profile in the system for them to check. So in that case, I wouldn’t worry too much about it.
If you worked and then abandoned the job, or lied about working for Target before on your application, that’s a different story.


----------



## Hal (Jul 18, 2021)

We literally just hired someone in my building that I personally termed almost a year ago. 5 years ago at a store? You're fine.


----------

